# Stunning Og Blue 5 -speed Corvette



## Pantmaker (Sep 5, 2016)

I found this beautiful bike responding to a garage sale listing that mentioned a "Corvette with gears". The original owner got it for Christmas in 1962. The bike first came to me without fenders because the owner took them off as a kid. The light was also missing. One of the most exciting things was getting a call from Ken, the owner, that he had found the fenders and "Corvette light" that were removed years ago!!! The light is actually a CEV light with these racing flag decals. I have not seen a CEV like this before and don't know anything of its significance. Well, enjoy the photos. This has to be one of the nicest all original 5 speed Corvettes you will ever see.


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 5, 2016)

Wow,sweet wheels.
Think maybe he was a year off though? Seat is 61.would make more sense with the CEV being on it.just a thought.


----------



## Intense One (Sep 5, 2016)

Nice Corvette.......love 'em


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 5, 2016)

I'm in complete awe! Just look at those fender braces. Very nice O-riginal Mr. Pantmaker.

Just checked the registry, is this *H279197 *the SN on that one?


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 5, 2016)

looking at it on my computer now,it does have the 62 cable guides.couldn't see on my phone.interesting.


----------



## Pantmaker (Sep 5, 2016)

island schwinn said:


> Wow,sweet wheels.
> Think maybe he was a year off though? Seat is 61.would make more sense with the CEV being on it.just a thought.



Interesting buddy.


----------



## vincev (Sep 5, 2016)

Sweet !!


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 5, 2016)

Pantmaker said:


> Interesting buddy.



That bike has all kinds of cool going on.definitely shows how Schwinn would mix and match to get it done.
Have we nailed down the serial yet?.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 6, 2016)

If you would, please post some pictures of this beauty in my Registry thread. 

I can't believe that freewheel, it has no wear on any of the cogs and the chain looks brand spanking new. .

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-corvette-5-speed-registry.38742/


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Sep 6, 2016)

Awesome bike.  I bet your jaw dropped when you saw it was a 5 speed instead of a 3!  And double great the guy actually called you after finding the parts. I bet I've had ten people who said they would do that "those parts are around here somewhere"  and so far still batting zero.


----------



## Pantmaker (Sep 6, 2016)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Awesome bike.  I bet your jaw dropped when you saw it was a 5 speed instead of a 3!  And double great the guy actually called you after finding the parts. I bet I've had ten people who said they would do that "those parts are around here somewhere"  and so far still batting zero.


----------



## Pantmaker (Sep 6, 2016)

The garage sale the owners were having was to get ready for a big move across the country.  Ken also sent the original grips, another pair of pedals, can of Schwinn bike cleaner, and some old door hardware that he thought went on the bike...lol.  He said if they they had not been doing something as thorough as a total move of all of their belongings, he never would have found the parts. Pure dumb luck. He and I have become pretty good friends in the meantime.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 6, 2016)

King of all Schwinn middleweights. 
Jackpot!!!


----------



## Pantmaker (Sep 6, 2016)

I couldn't agree more about it being a jackpot. Another "exciting" story happened when I was lifting it onto the stand for the first time and...baam!!! I nailed the pristine starburst badge...Nooooll! Truth be told, I actually cried. To the rescue came a very sympathetic Caber with an unusually spectacular nos badge.  *sigh* That badge has a pretty nice ride into the sunset now. God bless the Cabe.


----------



## Intense One (Sep 6, 2016)

Pantmaker said:


> I couldn't agree more about it being a jackpot. Another "exciting" story happened when I was lifting it onto the stand for the first time and...baam!!! I nailed the pristine starburst badge...Nooooll! Truth be told, I actually cried. To the rescue came a very sympathetic Caber with an unusually spectacular nos badge.  *sigh* That badge has a pretty nice ride into the sunset now. God bless the Cabe.
> View attachment 357401 View attachment 357402



What a great group of members we have here in our "family"!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Sep 6, 2016)

KUDOS! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Awhipple (Sep 6, 2016)

Great story all around and a great bike.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 7, 2016)

Still can't stop looking at this bike. Really is stunning. Radiant blue being my favorite color on a Corvette or Jaguar. That CEV light, WOW!!


----------



## THEBLUECABLE (Nov 29, 2018)

Pantmaker said:


> I found this beautiful bike responding to a garage sale listing that mentioned a "Corvette with gears". The original owner got it for Christmas in 1962. The bike first came to me without fenders because the owner took them off as a kid. The light was also missing. One of the most exciting things was getting a call from Ken, the owner, that he had found the fenders and "Corvette light" that were removed years ago!!! The light is actually a CEV light with these racing flag decals. I have not seen a CEV like this before and don't know anything of its significance. Well, enjoy the photos. This has to be one of the nicest all original 5 speed Corvettes you will ever see.
> View attachment 357219View attachment 357222View attachment 357223View attachment 357225View attachment 357227
> 
> View attachment 357220


----------



## THEBLUECABLE (Nov 29, 2018)

THANK YOU  FOR SHARING. 
YOURS IS OBVIOUSLY A TRUE GARAGE FIND. 
I OWN FOUR CORVETTES. 
ALL BLUE. 
ALL THREE 5 SPEEDS MISSING LIGHTS.
ONE VERY CLOSE TO YOURS MINUS LIGHT.
ONE "RESTORED". THE THIRD ONE THAT I JUST ACQUIRED IS ALL ORIGINAL EXCEPT NEEDS THE SHIFTER CABLE, FENDERS, ORIGINAL SEAT AND ORIGINAL TIRES. 
THE THREE SPEED WAS RESTORED WITH A STUNNING REPAINT BY PRO AUTO PAINTER.


----------



## Pantmaker (Nov 29, 2018)

Ha! Fun seeing this one bumped up on the board again. Still have it. Still sweet.


----------

